# OCC Chopper Spoilers



## Grumbler (Nov 18, 2020)

I just picked these up today, between the two of them I should be able to build something decent. I have been told that they were made in 2004, but any other information would be greatly appreciated! Especially the floating P over the one serial number. Randy


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 19, 2020)

Those are just the OCC Stingrays. The spoiler was quite a bit different; Way more expensive, limited production #s produced, more for adults, and if I can find a few good pics you'll see.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 19, 2020)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/very-rare-very-cool-schwinn-spoiler-adult-size-occ-chopper.151962/

Perfect 1 was sold here. They were like $2,000+ Brand New if I remember right


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 19, 2020)

If you look at the front forks on the this 1 they had foot pegs so you could stretch out after you got some speed. iirc they were 1 year only & or had 2 different peg styles. There's an entire site dedicated for parts for motorizing these & with 2 if you google occ stingray stretch you make it adult comfortable; all measurements, cut areas, extension lengths etc are online. I once wanted to do this myself. Sold off 2 nice ones in great shape for $150 a few years back. Keep the 2 rough ones for parts to mod bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2020)

These OCC bikes are very cheaply built and start rusting at the sight of water. I bought one brand new for $50 out of the Ft Gordon PX just as a novelty and sold it a few years later just the way it rolled out for $100. I don't see these being collectible so I say go ahead and do what you want with them. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 19, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> These OCC bikes are very cheaply built and start rusting at the sight of water. I bought one brand new for $50 out of the Ft Gordon PX just as a novelty and sold it a few years later just the way it rolled out for $100. I don't see these being collectible so I say go ahead and do what you want with them. V/r Shawn



Yep if you spit in the same vacinity they rust hahaha. Most people mod them & powder coat or paint them with better paint. Still crazy prices by some people & heaven forbid it's a rarer color, multi speed, has 1 of those fake Vroom engines & electric assisted. Can be fun builds but I lost all interests in mine for Vintage beaters & my Nirve Switchblade.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2020)

Work your magic, I'm sure you will come up with something funky/cool


----------

